# Stupid things people say



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 19, 2017)

Let's make this a megathread of stupid things people say.
I'll start:




I think "yang be" has to focus on their grammar instead.

Post in the replies a screenshot or a snip of the stupid comment/sentence you found or just copy-paste it into the replies.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 19, 2017)

almost forgot to put this here


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

"what is the AR code"

Every MKDS hacking video in 2008.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 19, 2017)

Touko White said:


> "what is the AR code"
> 
> Every MKDS hacking video in 2008.


ah yes, 2008, the golden age of everybody knowing what they're talking about /s


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2017)

Time to upload all my 4chan screenshots
(not 4chan, but twitter)


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 19, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Time to upload all my 4chan screenshots
> (not 4chan, but twitter)


pretty accurate on *his* side


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been asked the question once if it was possible to download a torrent of a game, burn it to a CD-R, bang it in a unmodded 360 and play the game.

I unfortunately uninstalled skype so I can't provide a screenshot but I kid you not.
I've seen the dumbest things said by people, and I'm not even on any social media platform...


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2017)

my friend who says he won't do userland homebrew on his 3ds with sound hax cause he thinks he will brick his stuff, ffs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

This will probably be moved to the EoF


Anyways, back when Minecraft was popular in my school, this one dumbass kept insisting Herobrine is real even though I have told him many times he's not


He was one of the "popular" kids


----------



## zoogie (Aug 21, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-it-possible.481596/#post-7529514


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)

I remember that one time when someone asked if it was possible to make a 3ds hardmod solder-less, with super glue.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 21, 2017)

God damnit.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 21, 2017)

https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721

If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> View attachment 96535
> God damnit.


"How do I turn an nds rom into a .cia file?"


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721
> 
> If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


There are families feeding themselves making sure I don't have a child. Or a Christian female wife

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721
> 
> If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


gimme my voucher


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> There are families feeding themselves making sure I don't have a child. Or a Christian female wife


This is the most sense anyone has made out of that but the second part sounds really strange. Why would they make sure she wouldn't have a child? Are they stalking her?

lol I know I'm asking questions you don't have an answer to.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This is the most sense anyone has made out of that but the second part sounds really strange. Why would they make sure she wouldn't have a child? Are they stalking her?
> 
> lol I know I'm asking questions you don't have an answer to.


you can give me that voucher now.

(even though i just copy-pasted the answer)


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 22, 2017)

How stupid can you get?




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

help me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 22, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> How stupid can you get?
> View attachment 96615
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Easy solution, stop watching Minecraft channels


----------



## kingtut (Aug 22, 2017)

if you go to the metacritic reviews of sunset overdrive. you will see one guy saying "0/10 because it is exclusive"


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Easy solution, stop watching Minecraft channels


sorry, i got carried away into the depths of youtube


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 22, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721
> 
> If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


Absolutely no idea, but reading that gave me this jem:


----------



## VzUh (Aug 22, 2017)

I once found a person saying "so look, stupid atheists, if the bing bang really existed, how did we survived the explosion and we do not die then?"


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 22, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> I once found a person saying "so look, stupid atheists, if the bing bang really existed, how did we survived the explosion and we do not die then?"


oh god


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 22, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721
> 
> If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


"There are people feeding their families trying to  ale sure I don't birth a Charlemagne, or for that matter me too. Geeez, no respect.", translates to in English, "There are people feeding their families trying to make sure they don't give birth to another Charlemagne, as I am doing too. People don't give respect.". And Charlemagne is a "living the good life and I don care what none of ya'll bitches have to say to me" radio host (Or he could be referring to the person in history which I can't remember the significance of )


----------



## Touko White (Aug 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This will probably be moved to the EoF
> 
> 
> Anyways, back when Minecraft was popular in my school, this one dumbass kept insisting Herobrine is real even though I have told him many times he's not
> ...


ugh. the popular kids are always arseholes, aren't they? -.-


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 23, 2017)

http://www.honestfact.com/


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> http://www.honestfact.com/


*opens page*
>slave masters
Yup.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> http://www.honestfact.com/


w h a t


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 23, 2017)

I've seen a lot of stupid crap on the internet,.but for me, the one that is the dumbest shayt I have ever read was


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 23, 2017)

The "too much water" is a meme reference to the original legit review


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2017)

> https://gbatemp.net/



I could post specific quotes, but man is it full of them.


----------



## Eightcoins (Aug 24, 2017)

"just be yourself" literally shittiest advice you can give


----------



## VzUh (Aug 24, 2017)

from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...


Spoiler: captures
























congratulations to the people who answered him again and again without killing him


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


oh god help me


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 24, 2017)

>Open an hot thread on any forum
>See people ask same question without read the older posts (tl;dr dumb)
>You lose hope in mankind


----------



## Reecey (Aug 24, 2017)

I like the comments when the foreign speaking members get "their" English mixed up! a bit like this> "I shall give that girl a wide girth!" but it should be "I shall give that girl a wide berth!"


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 24, 2017)

Reecey said:


> I like the comments when the foreign speaking members get there English mixed up! a bit like this> "I shall give that girl a wide girth!" but it should be "I shall give that girl a wide berth!"


You're right, unfortunately, each language has its specific vocabulary, and if you are not native speakers you have to learn certain words over time.
The important thing is that you understand the content of the message haha


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2017)

'The Switch has plenty of games'

'Both sides are bad as each other'


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2017)

Reecey said:


> I like the comments when the foreign speaking members get there English mixed up! a bit like this> "I shall give that girl a wide girth!" but it should be "I shall give that girl a wide berth!"


How ironic. 
You have a grammar mistake in that sentence.
"foreign speaking members get there English mixed up!"
It's "their". Not "there".


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 24, 2017)

My ex wife once asked me "When spaceships go up in space, how come stars dont ping off the windshield". Yeah, and I was dumb enough to claim that lovely gem.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My ex wife once asked me "When spaceships go up in space, how come stars dont ping off the windshield". Yeah, and I was dumb enough to claim that lovely gem.


The windshield


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My ex wife once asked me "When spaceships go up in space, how come stars dont ping off the windshield". Yeah, and I was dumb enough to claim that lovely gem.


oh no


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 24, 2017)

In my opinion, any deep analysis on the Taylor Swift Reputation album cover is stupid. I read one comment that the newspaper effect skimped on the vocab. I couldn't understand that because the newspaper bit only has her name repeated ad nauseam. The title itself is fitting, but also really obvious because of the shit she's been up to the last year. In a way, this exemplifies overanalyzing pieces of art and making them better than what they actually are. The black and white of the album cover is fitting as well. Inasmuch that the message is way too obvious, there's no gray, there's no thought to be made, but people put thought into it, which is ridiculous. I don't like Swift's music, it's as bland as white bread. Since the Apple Music thing, I've really turned completely heel on her because at that point she seemed to be observed as the voice of music. Stupid, such a fight against Apple would've been so grand if it had voices from various genres, but no, one super successful person topples some empire. That's not inspiring, the strength of many combined, 1000 sheep over 5 lions (my Rambo 3 reference may be off), that's impressive. Such "insight" into a bland, totally not subtle album cover is appalling.

And really if it was just unveiled and nobody bothered analyzing it, I would just let it go, and not bother opening up about my disdain for this woman, but this week has proven otherwise.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

If a person is gay, does that make them shit rainbow?
I still haven't found answer to this question from my friend.


----------



## Reecey (Aug 24, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> How ironic.
> You have a grammar mistake in that sentence.
> "foreign speaking members get there English mixed up!"
> It's "their". Not "there".


That's quite sad, you know! but hay I will correct it just for you, just to keep you happy! I was writing the comment quick so I didn't pay  much attention to the "there" part of the comment and more to the actual joke part which was quite funny and be honest, it was? and if you don't know what the difference between a "a wide Girth" and a  " a wide Berth" then google them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 24, 2017)

Reecey said:


> That's quite sad, you know! but hay I will correct it just for you, just to keep you happy! I was writing the comment quick so I didn't pay  much attention to the "there" part of the comment and more to the actual joke part which was quite funny and be honest, it was?


*whoosh* (the sound of his comment SOARING over your head)


----------



## Reecey (Aug 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *whoosh* (the sound of his comment SOARING over your head)


I know and someone clicked on "like" as well. It could of been worse I might of actually bothered to vet his vowels in his sentence


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> My ex wife once asked me "When spaceships go up in space, how come stars dont ping off the windshield". Yeah, and I was dumb enough to claim that lovely gem.



Well at least she didn't say the Sun was safe to land on at night.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2017)

Reecey said:


> That's quite sad, you know! but hay I will correct it just for you, just to keep you happy! I was writing the comment quick so I didn't pay  much attention to the "there" part of the comment and more to the actual joke part which was quite funny and be honest, it was? and if you don't know what the difference between a "a wide Girth" and a  " a wide Berth" then google them.


Nah, no problem. Didn't mean it as a way to insult you.


----------



## Reecey (Aug 25, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Nah, no problem. Didn't mean it as a way to insult you.


Its ok I wasn't really having ago I didn't mean to come across sarcastic at you. I have been picked up before on GBAtemp  a few times about getting my words mixed up, last time I wrote "were" and I should of wrote "we're" and I got into a right rant and argument with the other member on the thread and the comments went on a while and that's probably why I got on my high horse with you.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 26, 2017)

*urge to kill... _*r i s i n g*_*


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 28, 2017)

Take a deep breath. Look at the profile picture.



Now, read the comment.
Now, (optional) get a bridge and jump.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

NOTE: I respect your opinions if you like NCS/Fade. Just the combination of a bad meme, a forgotten song and emojis makes me throw up.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh god.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 31, 2017)

"76 Genders"


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 31, 2017)

"you must turn off your antivirus software"

"ok sir"


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm sure I'm missing dozens of gems, but here's an anekdote of my previous job. My colleague and me were both ICT tech desk, but I had long learned to be more evasive towards the...questions that weren't work related. My colleague, however, had problems fending this guy of who wanted to buy a new computer but had no idea about...anything.

Him: so I have to buy this HP desktop, right?
Colleague: well...yeah. If it's not a laptop. And other equipment, if you don't have it...?
Him: <blank stare>
Colleague: a keyboard? A mouse? Monitor?
Him: okay...so I can get these from HP too?
Colleague: erm...you can, yes.
Him: it's important that it's all from HP.
Colleague: <puzzled> but...why?
Him: because I have a printer from HP. It won't work if I buy a computer from another brand!

The guy was dead completely serious. If I hadn't burst out into laughter at that point, he probably would've attempted to prove my colleague wrong. 




fenixcumber said:


> I once found a person saying "so look, stupid atheists, if the bing bang really existed, how did we survived the explosion and we do not die then?"



Oh, man...it's been long since I really couldn't contain laughter when reading the internet.



Eightcoins said:


> "just be yourself" literally shittiest advice you can give


Yup...






BlastedGuy9905 said:


> View attachment 97353
> "you must turn off your antivirus software"
> 
> "ok sir"


Okay, I admit it: this is the kind of advice I would dare to give. There ARE stupid questions, and the answer should be likewise. Or do you think that guy would somehow learn to think for himself if everyone just held his hand on even the most retarded questions.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

I work for a transportation company that ferries people to an island. I've legit had people ask me "Are there any beaches on the island?"

....sigh


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 1, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Him: so I have to buy this HP desktop, right?
> Colleague: well...yeah. If it's not a laptop. And other equipment, if you don't have it...?
> Him: <blank stare>
> Colleague: a keyboard? A mouse? Monitor?
> ...


Oh. That's... sad, actually.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

2 exits in a parking lot. One has a "no exit" sign. Customer is near that exit dropping off his wife to the nearby building.

Customer: Excuse me!
Me: Yes?
C: I'm trying to park, how do I get out of here?
Me: Excuse me?
C: (repeats himself)
Me (very confused): I'm sorry?
C: (repeats)
Me: If you're trying to park, why do you want to leave?
C: They told me to park down there (points to far end of lot), so I need to get out so I can get down there?
Me: What? Just go there....
C: But the sign says "not an exit.'
Me: So?!
C: So how do I get out?
Me in very annoyed tone: Turn your steering wheel, press the gas pedal, turn around, and go that direction. You don't need to leave the lot to drive in another direction.
C: OOOOOOHHHHHHH!
Me: (slowly raises gun to head)

For the record, the sign even says right on it to turn around, as if this wasn't bad enough...

...I get this shit daily. I could write a book.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 1, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> 2 exits in a parking lot. One has a "no exit" sign. Customer is near that exit dropping off his wife to the nearby building.
> 
> Customer: Excuse me!
> Me: Yes?
> ...


dang thats amazing XD


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

"What time does the 3:45 ferry leave?"

...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 1, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> "What time does the 3:45 ferry leave?"
> 
> ...


oh god damnit


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

*Customer pulls into paved parking lot. Woods on one side, town dump on another, streets on the other 2 sides. All clearly visable.*

"Is this where I get on the boat?"

We get this one a lot.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 1, 2017)

_watching sonic mania gameplay
_
"Studiopolis zone? this is from sonic 3 right?"

"this game is totally based in sonic 2"

"oh look, the same green hill zone from sonic 2"


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2017)

Spoiler: I'll go ahead and post a bunch of quotes of the various stupid individuals in my school. All these quotes are real, but the names of these people have been removed for legal concerns™



“Were the secret police really secret?”


“Did the Boston Tea Party happen at Pearl Harbor?”


“Is London in France? I wonder why my global teacher didn't sign off the paper for IB history”


"Can you walk on the sunken ship?"


"Is Steve Jobs still alive?"


"Is the Grand Canyon in Idaho?"


"Is 'A' irrational?"


"Marijuana kills you instantly."


“Isn't zoophilia when people are afraid of animals?”


"I thought it was Vangoth."


"Who were the original Jews?"


"Jesus lived in a Pentecostal society."


“Is chicken considered a meat?”


"It's June?" (Said on June 9th)


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 5, 2017)

I asked my friend once: "Hey, wanna play some Phoenix Wright?"
And he responded with: "I don't play anime."

I was gonna faint. Thank god I had a cup of water next to me.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 10, 2017)

does that say enough


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 10, 2017)

Just wasted a solid 15 minutes laughing at some of these posts.


----------



## vinstage (Sep 10, 2017)

"So what language do you want to learn to code in?"
"Uhh, English lol"


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 10, 2017)

"What's the fastest way to get to the island? The boat or the bus?"

There is no bridge to the island, in case that wasn't obvious.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 10, 2017)

Customer pulls into a dirt lot. There are a few small fishing boats in the corner, put away for the season. They have shrinkwrap on them and are up on stilts, miles and miles from water.

"Are those the boats that take us to the island?"


----------



## Invision (Sep 11, 2017)

my sister thought chrome included viruses because it "wasnt downloaded off the app store"


----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 11, 2017)

Invision said:


> my sister thought chrome included viruses because it "wasnt downloaded off the app store"


This takes the fucking cake XD


----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 11, 2017)

Let me just post a few things I've heard people say in various places:
"Avast! Free antivirus is a virus because you downloaded it off of the internet!"
"Pizza is healthy because it has cheese and vegetables"
"Can I play Minecraft at the highest settings if I add more RAM to my computer?" - this person was running a laptop from 2003 at the time
"Malware can't infect you if you don't download anything"

A conversation I had during English for some odd reason:
Me: What's you're favorite president?
Other: Benjamin Franklin
Me: You realize he was a founding father, not a president. Right?
Other: No dude, you're wrong
Me: *looks it up on Google* I told ya
Other: Dude, I wasn't disagreeing with you
Me: -_-

Another Conversation:
Other: Dude, did you know Penguins have knees?
Me: Yes, but they don't have *HUMAN* knees.
Other: No, they have knees.
Me: WTF? I'm agreeing with you -_-
Other: *starts comparing them to humans*
Me: Why are you comparing penguins to humans? Our anatomy is drastically different from theirs'.....
Other: *starts complaining about how he thinks I'm stupid for "not believing that penguins have knees"*
Me: -_-

A.K.A. All of the stupid people I have to deal with in high school....


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 11, 2017)

Whenever Obama goes to the Vineyard, probably 1 out of every 3 people ask me "Do you think we'll see Obama on the boat?"

...yea bitch. He also takes the Washington public busses if you wanna catch him there.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2017)

It's become a common practice for people to call microSD cards, "SIMS cards." I often get asked, "Do you guys sell SIMS cards? I need to move pictures off my phone." I always just feel a little of me die when I am asked that question


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's become a common practice for people to call microSD cards, "SIMS cards." I often get asked, "Do you guys sell SIMS cards? I need to move pictures off my phone." I always just feel a little of me die when I am asked that question


Are giftcards for The Sims still a thing? If so, jape those dumb cunts with those.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Are giftcards for The Sims still a thing? If so, jape those dumb cunts with those.


I was about to say.... Lol.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 11, 2017)

This isn't something someone said, but one time I got done with a science quiz about muscles in the body and went back to my table. I peeked at one of my classmates quizzes and they wrote down "liver" as one of the answers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> This isn't something someone said, but one time I got done with a science quiz about muscles in the body and went back to my table. I peeked at one of my classmates quizzes and they wrote down "liver" as one of the answers.


Well you know, many people exercise that muscle daily, some even get scars because of overtraining.


----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> This isn't something someone said, but one time I got done with a science quiz about muscles in the body and went back to my table. I peeked at one of my classmates quizzes and they wrote down "liver" as one of the answers.


Technically, organs are made out of muscle tissue (which means they're a muscle). Were you taking a quiz on the skeletal muscles in the body (the ones that allow you to move)?


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>


I lost valuable brain cells by reading this...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

There was a guy at my school who came into class one day with a thick river of blood profusely flowing from his shorts and bragging about trading both his liver, kidneys, and testicles for a then new iPhone 3G.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 11, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> Technically, organs are made out of muscle tissue (which means they're a muscle). Were you taking a quiz on the skeletal muscles in the body (the ones that allow you to move)?


Yup, basically a picture of a guy with all his skeletal muscles and you had to identify each muscle. And I'm pretty sure that person wrote down liver for one of the leg muscles. Also I know someone that wrote down "sharpshooter Mary Lou" instead of Annie Oakley on a test question once.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> There was a guy at my school who came into class one day with a thick river of blood profusely flowing from his shorts and bragging about trading both his liver, kidneys, and testicles for a then new iPhone 3G.


Lmao wut? That's insane! Pics or it didn't happen, lol.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Lmao wut? That's insane! Pics or it didn't happen, lol.


I had no camera of any kind on me at the time, I was only 8.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I had no camera of any kind on me at the time, I was only 8.


Lol yea, wasnt seriously expecting any. Bit of a tough story to swallow, but I have no reason not to believe you. If true, that's hardcore. Like, Darwin award hardcore.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Lol yea, wasnt seriously expecting any. Bit of a tough story to swallow, but I have no reason not to believe you. If true, that's hardcore. Like, Darwin award hardcore.


Yeah, it's the sort of thing I don't blame people for not believing so no hard feelings.


----------



## BARNWEY (Sep 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yup, basically a picture of a guy with all his skeletal muscles and you had to identify each muscle. And I'm pretty sure that person wrote down liver for one of the leg muscles. Also I know someone that wrote down "sharpshooter Mary Lou" instead of Annie Oakley on a test question once.


LOL, that's funny XD


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that one time when someone asked if it was possible to make a 3ds hardmod solder-less, with super glue.


well, yea. it is. its the dumbest idea I've ever heard, but technically yea.


----------



## nero99 (Sep 11, 2017)

Someone on Facebook asked if the solar elcipse could be rescheduled because kids would be in school that day


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>


One major reason for humans not evolving again is 4chan.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 11, 2017)

All livs matter.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2017)

"That's gay" - ignorant fool


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 11, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> All livs matter.


All lives do matter though.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> All lives do matter though.



You say that after quoting my 4chan stuff. Kind of funny.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

Double post remedy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> You say that after quoting my 4chan stuff. Kind of funny.


Don't get what your point is.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Don't get what your point is.



You bury people of 4chan and then turn around and say all lives matter, which contradicts the earlier put-down. Unless you really mean that and the question is do you really think the lives of these bottomfeeders matter?


----------



## nero99 (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> You bury people of 4chan and then turn around and say all lives matter, which contradicts the earlier put-down. Unless you really mean that and the question is do you really think the lives of these bottomfeeders matter?


No lives matter. We humans are a cancer on this planet that we are killing. This world would be a better place if humanity never existed.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I've been asked the question once if it was possible to download a torrent of a game, burn it to a CD-R, bang it in a unmodded 360 and play the game.
> 
> I unfortunately uninstalled skype so I can't provide a screenshot but I kid you not.
> I've seen the dumbest things said by people, and I'm not even on any social media platform...


To be fair, you could do that with dreamcast games  But yeah, that's a bit silly.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 11, 2017)

Dub is better than sub


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> You bury people of 4chan and then turn around and say all lives matter, which contradicts the earlier put-down. Unless you really mean that and the question is do you really think the lives of these bottomfeeders matter?


Just because I was implying that many degenerates use 4chan doesn't mean that their lives don't matter.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 11, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> Dub is better than sub



this is only partly true. I doubt anyone is going to say that Cowboy Bebop and Big O were better subbed. However there are quite a few shows that were better subbed, but not all of them are.

I do not see this quote as something really stupid to say.


----------



## doughmay (Sep 11, 2017)

Here is a classic one. 

I was being sarcastic to my dad about downloading RAM to make his computer faster cause he was complaining it was slow, soon, telling him it wasn't real, as he didn't pick up my sarcasm. He would later say "Someone is gonna figure it out. I bet it's the companies hiding this technology from us so we have to buy more products from them." I tried to tell him that wasn't how hardware worked, he still thinks his conspiracy is right. LOL.

"Where can I download some DDR5, my computer is so slow on DDR4!"

"Right this way."


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Just because I was implying that many degenerates use 4chan doesn't mean that their lives don't matter.



What an amazing person you are. You also deserve this.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> To be fair, you could do that with dreamcast games  But yeah, that's a bit silly.



A torrent file of a game, thinking that's the game...


----------



## driverdis (Sep 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> A torrent file of a game, thinking that's the game...



Reminds me of people that would always use low resolution images in presentations and school work (especially teachers). Come to find out they were right clicking the thumbnail on Google images and saving that instead of the actual image.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2017)

driverdis said:


> Reminds me of people that would always use low resolution images in presentations and school work (especially teachers). Come to find out they were right clicking the thumbnail on Google images and saving that instead of the actual image.


Well, if it is about stupid things people do, I remember a neighbour that refilled an ink cartridge, tried to install it and then asked me for help as it "didn't work"
I take a look and the cartridge she had stripped the flex cable with all electrical contacts, then she tells me "the printer manual said to remove the protective film".


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

This thread... seems to have... _*advanced.*_


----------



## bowser (Sep 11, 2017)

Nintendo will fit right in here!

"AC adaptor not included with the New Nintendo 3DS."

"We are dropping voice chat on Splatoon to protect you!"

"NX will not replace Wii U."

"Please understand."

And my favorite:
"Further improvements to overall system stability."


----------



## VitaType (Sep 11, 2017)

> I'm automatically attracted to beautiful women — I just start kissing them, it's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy.





> People don’t realize, you know, the civil war – if you think about it, why? People don’t ask that question, but why was there a civil war? Why could that one not have been worked out?





			
				Charles K. Johnson written in the year 1984 said:
			
		

> One thing we know for sure about this world...the known inhabited world is Flat, Level, a Plain World.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> This thread... seems to have... _*advanced.*_



Into some preachy posts, by my interpretation, which sapped the fun out of this.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Into some preachy posts, by my interpretation, which sapped the fun out of this.


Should I make a 2.0 version, with more... uh... _*spice?*_


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Should I make a 2.0 version, with more... uh... _*spice?*_


I say you better serve it next to a good blend of coffee.
Yes, this thread should be read sipping blend #102.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I say you better serve it next to a good blend of coffee.
> Yes, this thread should be read sipping blend #102.


You'd better get to cup #17, or you'll suffer from the incoming cringe.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 11, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Should I make a 2.0 version, with more... uh... _*spice?*_



I don't think that will accomplish anything, things will just be repeated, but that's not my decision to make.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I don't think that will accomplish anything, things will just be repeated, but that's not my decision to make.


I'll put up a "_*NO OFF-TOPIC REPLIES*_" message.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 11, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> I'll put up a "_*NO OFF-TOPIC REPLIES*_" message.


You... This guy.. Oof


----------



## osm70 (Sep 11, 2017)

"Satan compels you to brush your teeth every morning." (Yelled by a guy in school, on the hallway.)


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You... This guy.. Oof


What's the problem? *braces for impact*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> What's the problem? *braces for impact*


Take here, use these {}

PS: Perhaps I should curb my shitposting... but it's fun.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Take here, use these {}
> 
> PS: Perhaps I should curb my shitposting... but it's fun.


...
....
.....
OH
>braces for impact
>_*braces*_
*>jokes*


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 11, 2017)

The stupidest thing I've ever, EVER heard people say is:
♪DESPACITO♪


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 11, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


i just re-read it. i think my brain cells have turned into sd cards and put themselves inside the led os.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> A torrent file of a game, thinking that's the game...


oh, burn the actual torrent file? I usually people say "torrent file" in reference to a file downloaded via torrent, so I just assumed that's what they meant XD well that's another level of ignorant.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 28, 2017)

_*please*_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GerbilSoft (Sep 28, 2017)

This entire thread.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> This entire thread.


I didn't see the name of the guy you mentioned, but then I read Minox's post:
_*"Locking this topic as this was indeed a ban evasion by 03bgood."*_


----------



## Raibakuoh (Sep 28, 2017)

"Piracy damages the industry"


----------



## VitaType (Sep 29, 2017)

I found this in a reply to some blog post here on gbatemp. I assume it's fake, but its to good to not add it here


----------



## Ricken (Sep 29, 2017)

I play Roblox.  Deal with it


Spoiler: So, what language is your exploit in?



(C is a friend, A is not A-Okay)
A: Ive made my own exploit and will win against you all
C: What's it called?
A: Mine
Me: Mhm.  What language is it coded in?
A: English [Roblox is all Lua]
C: LOL, I expected something like HTML or C
Me: But you get all the extra features with the free English DLC modpack straight from the Diamond Sword blacksmith or something
A: I KNOW!  It's the best.  I have my own aimbot and everything!
Me: Please tell me you're joking...
A: No, I will hack your accounts unless you give me robux
C: Then hack our accounts for the robux?
A: I can't do that
C: Why?

A then proceeds to leave the server. Roblox is filled with cancer...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> I play Roblox.  Deal with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So, what language is your exploit in?
> ...


>I will hack you if you dont give me robux
>Then hack us for it
_*>I can't do that*_


----------



## rg (Sep 29, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


I must say this Trainboy2019 dude is a VERY patient guy..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Random dude at Beach in Portugal to another random dude while listening to some English kids speaking 

A: Hey look how smart kids are these days
B: why? 
A: They are so small and already speak English
B: We really should have studied more 

(translated from Portuguese)


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Sep 30, 2017)

"Let's make this a megathread of stupid things people say."


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been told that Apple is the best company in the world because they made MacOS and that system is virus free.
I declare anything people say about Apple, stupid as fuck.

As far as your first post goes, that guy isn't far off, the Vita IS capable of PS2 emulation and Sony would rack quite some money if they ported some PS2 games to it.


----------



## LaPingas (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a friend who first thought his Brawl disc will burn if he will have his Wii with SmashStack. I'm not kidding.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> This doesn't count as a dumb thing a person said, but it's still dumb:
> 
> The forum requires me to spam up the forum with 10 posts before it will designate me as not being a spammer.
> Until then I can't do much on the forum, other than make short, spammy posts.
> ...


holy shit i never thought of that, it IS pretty dumb


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> This doesn't count as a dumb thing a person said, but it's still dumb:
> 
> The forum requires me to spam up the forum with 10 posts before it will designate me as not being a spammer.
> Until then I can't do much on the forum, other than make short, spammy posts.
> ...


That's what the "Introductions" section is for


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Sep 30, 2017)

Ya know, that's the first thing I tried... but then I was informed that posting in the "Introduction" section does not affect your post count..... 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-dont-...-apparently-i-need-to-do-that-because.485486/


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 13, 2017)

I once asked my friend if he would like to try Ace Attorney and he replied:
*"I don't play anime."*
i wanted to cry


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 13, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> I once asked my friend if he would like to try Ace Attorney and he replied:
> *"I don't play anime."*
> i wanted to cry


Or you can sleep with anime girl,
Not with that attitude. ....


----------



## Navonod (Nov 13, 2017)

Just heard this a few minutes ago from my girfriends 's Sister's boyfriend. "Don't say ghetto around me if you don't know what it means".


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder what your cousin's grandma's butcher's niece's boyfriend actually thinks "ghetto" means...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 13, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Just heard this a few minutes ago from my girfriends 's Sister's boyfriend. "Don't say ghetto around me if you don't know what it means".


She has a point ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Navonod (Nov 13, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> She has a point ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Not really. That's like telling someone not to say Rich because they don't know what it's like to be rich. It's stupid. lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 13, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Not really. That's like telling someone not to say Rich because they don't know what it's like to be rich. It's stupid. lol


Eh, you kind of have to understand the background behind the pre-WWII Jewish ghettos and how/why the word was adapted to describe Black-majority poverty regions. I guess it also kind of depends on what ethnicity she is


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 13, 2017)

Notwithstanding the origins of the term (middle ages), in the last centuries the Jewish ghettos were not the only ghettos. Specially considering that by current definitions "A ghetto is a part of a city in which members of a minority group live, typically as a result of social, legal, or economic pressure."
I can think of many groups that definition would apply to.


----------



## Navonod (Nov 13, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Eh, you kind of have to understand the background behind the pre-WWII Jewish ghettos and how/why the word was adapted to describe Black-majority poverty regions. I guess it also kind of depends on what ethnicity she is


White people lived in poverty back then to so I don't understand your "flawless" logic here. Like we get it, white people did some fucked up shit but I shouldn't have fingers pointed at me and limited vocabulary so I don't hurt anyone's feelings. People need to get over it.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 13, 2017)

White Kids (squeekers) ruined Minecraft

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

From Athunders youtube poop Account


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 13, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> White people lived in poverty back then to so I don't understand your "flawless" logic here. Like we get it, white people did some fucked up shit but I shouldn't have fingers pointed at me and limited vocabulary so I don't hurt anyone's feelings. People need to get over it.


Erm, I thought this was an exchange between the girl and someone else... why is this suddenly about you?

I personally just avoid saying things if they clearly offend someone, unless it's a misunderstanding on their part. The way I see it, if it means enough to them that they ask you to stop doing it, it's just better to be polite about it


----------



## Navonod (Nov 13, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Erm, I thought this was an exchange between the girl and someone else... why is this suddenly about you?
> 
> I personally just avoid saying things if they clearly offend someone, unless it's a misunderstanding on their part. The way I see it, if it means enough to them that they ask you to stop doing it, it's just better to be polite about it


I wasn't making it about me. I was using myself as an example. lol. Nothing is offensive about saying ghetto as long as you don't use it as a offensive comment. Basically my point here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 14, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> I wasn't making it about me. I was using myself as an example. lol. Nothing is offensive about saying ghetto as long as you don't use it as a offensive comment. Basically my point here.


In what context was it being used that it wouldn't be taken offensively?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> grandma's butcher


Fuck that, is that grandma even sane?!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 14, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Fuck that, is that grandma even sane?!


Not sure, but her pork stew tastes great.
Actually, never tried pork so tender. Even the fingers taste good.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not sure, but her pork stew tastes great.
> Actually, never tried pork so tender. Even the fingers taste good.


That's all that matters. Of course.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 14, 2017)

girls who look at animes like dragon ball or pokémon or something and say "wait i know this cartoon... its bayblade right?"


----------



## VitaType (Nov 14, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 14, 2017)

VitaType said:


> I thought that Pokémon has prettymuch as much girls watching it as boys watching it
> I always saw it as the one exception in games and animes in that regards. You never stop learning.


i'm talking about my country, where 90% of girls are literally bitches lol


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 14, 2017)

''A pound of cotton is lighter than a pound of lead''


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i'm talking about my country, where 90% of girls are literally bitches lol



You live in a country with over 200 million people, if you have spoken to even 1% of the female population i'd say you were doing well lol.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 14, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> ''A pound of cotton is lighter than a pound of lead''


Well but of course, cotton tends to be white-ish, while lead has quite a dark metallic color.
/s


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 14, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> You live in a country with over 200 million people, if you have spoken to even 1% of the female population i'd say you were doing well lol.


not ONE girl, but a lot of them, i've just meet 2 girls in my life who likes pokémon and such things lol
the rest, are literally bitches but yeah you wont understand ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well but of course, cotton tends to be white-ish, while lead has quite a dark metallic color.
> /s



I meant weight-wise.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> not ONE girl, but a lot of them, i've just meet 2 girls in my life who likes pokémon and such things lol
> the rest, are literally bitches but yeah you wont understand ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm thinking that if every girl you've met is a "bitch," the problem might not be with the girls


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm thinking that if every girl you've met is a "bitch," the problem might not be with the girls


as i said some RARE girls are cool, but not every : )
you need to know the difference


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 16, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...



Oh my gawd 
Just read every single word


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 16, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Oh my gawd
> Just read every single word


i just read the first part, and its enough to say, this person is a kid who doesn't understand anything


----------



## DZekrom (Nov 19, 2017)

"Potato"


----------



## BARNWEY (Nov 19, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> I once asked my friend if he would like to try Ace Attorney and he replied:
> *"I don't play anime."*
> i wanted to cry


Ummm, this bothers me on many levels...

GET IT?!?! LE#


Gizametalman said:


> Oh my gawd
> Just read every single word


_THAT'S NOT HOW SD CARDS WORK?!?!?!_ JK XD

According to that person, I could play GTA V on a camera if I have an SD card big enough XD


----------



## Eightcoins (Nov 21, 2017)

"anime is good"
"*insert whining about muh shiny triple A here*"(heard that too often to bother to correctly quote)
and any time someone brags about their intelligence.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 22, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


Huh, I remeber this very well, I think after the destruction of the first server, he never bothered rejoining the second


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 22, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> You live in a country with over 200 million people, if you have spoken to even 1% of the female population i'd say you were doing well lol.


There is a thing called "extrapolating the data."  Even with a population of 200 million, it only takes surveying a relatively small pool, then extrapolating that data to determine a close representation of the entire pool.  I would say that he was correct with his evaluation that 90% of women are bitches.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 22, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> There is a thing called "extrapolating the data."  Even with a population of 200 million, it only takes surveying a relatively small pool, then extrapolating that data to determine a close representation of the entire pool.  I would say that he was correct with his evaluation that 90% of women are bitches.



If that small pool is all obtained from one very small geographic area, then you could never obtain enough data to create an accurate representation of the whole country.

It's like going in to a prison and asking what people think of police officers, then going to a church and asking what people there people think of police officers. You will get two different extremes, showing how easy it is to manipulate a small sample like that.


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 22, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> If that small pool is all obtained from one very small geographic area, then you could never obtain enough data to create an accurate representation of the whole country.
> 
> It's like going in to a prison and asking what people think of police officers, then going to a church and asking what people there people think of police officers. You will get two different extremes, showing how easy it is to manipulate a small sample like that.


Of course, certain kinds of people tend to pool in certain specific locations depending on their interests.  But if you did a random survey of the population in a neutral public area, that generally consists of a mix of people associated with a variety of these extremes, then what you end up with is a decent representation of the masses.  These kind of surveys are done all the time, especially in politics, and the results are usually fairly accurate.  Besides, the argument wasn't about what people thought about police officers.  It was whether women are generally bitches or not.  There are bitches at church, and bitches in prison.  The distribution of bitches is generally the same around the country no matter if it's at church, the grocery story, the gym, or in prison.  Add the ridiculous feminist movement that has taken over this country (USA), and it's safe to say that the OP's assessment is pretty accurate even though he is in Brazil.  90% are bitches.  It is what it is...


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 27, 2017)

*insert game* is not workingz on my laptop olz help me
...
wut is a lifez


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2017)

I would like to buy an *IPHONE *with android. LUL LUL LUL


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2017)

A lot of the suppose stupid comments are nerd stuff your average person won't know, so I wouldn't give people are hard time for them.

Stupidest I heard was someone saying dog children, instead of calling them puppies. I would like to purchase one of your dog children please.



BlueFox gui said:


> i'm talking about my country, where 90% of girls are literally bitches lol


90% bitches?

Jeez, think very little of girls do you. I highly doubt you even talked to 1 girl. Even in your supposed country.
I don't know how anyone can dislike girls. They're the best thing on this planet.



BlueFox gui said:


> not ONE girl, but a lot of them, i've just meet 2 girls in my life who likes pokémon and such things lol
> the rest, are literally bitches but yeah you wont understand ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


My understanding is that they don't like Pokemon or any nerdy things you like, so therefore bitches.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 27, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


Jesus Christ.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## YTElias (Nov 27, 2017)

Don´t know what to post here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 27, 2017)

SG854 said:


> A lot of the suppose stupid comments are nerd stuff your average person won't know, so I wouldn't give people are hard time for them.
> 
> Stupidest I heard was someone saying dog children, instead of calling them puppies. I would like to purchase one of your dog children please.
> 
> ...



bitches not because of that, i love when people like you try to distorce things : )
bitches in the meaning of do shit and treat most part of people bad


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 27, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Only 18% identify as feminist. I highly doubt that number is over taking this country. The majority are not feminist.
> 
> And i'm well aware that there are no laws in the US that discriminate against females, but laws written in ink that discriminate against males. The unconstitutional male only draft being one of them, as its against the 14th's amendments equal protection clause, and discriminates based on gender. The same amendment that blacks used to gain equal rights during the civil rights movement.
> 
> ...


You make some good points.  Men can definitely be assholes too.  But you want to know the main difference between men and women that makes most women bitches compared to men?  Men can, and often do love women UNCONDITIONALLY.  A woman's love is almost always very conditional, and they "love" as long as there is something in it for them.  As soon as your money runs out, or you stop being exactly what they want you to be, they're gone, off to the next man, like opportunistic vampires.  The only unconditional love a woman knows is that between herself and her kids.  It is what it is.  Evolution has made it this way in order to increase the survival chances of the more vulnerable sex.  You'll learn this reality with more years of experience.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 27, 2017)

I just... no...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 27, 2017)

Not sure if this qualifies as stupid things people say, but I don't like it when people say "prolly". I hate that word and have no idea where it came from. You have to be seriously lazy if "probably" is too hard for you.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 27, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as stupid things people say, but I don't like it when people say "prolly". I hate that word and have no idea where it came from. You have to be seriously lazy if "probably" is too hard for you.


When I'm lazy I usually say "probs". Prolly.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## cearp (Jan 1, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> View attachment 109409
> I just... no...


with the same pixel density, technically more frames per second would have more pixels, per second


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 1, 2018)

when will the pain end


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 1, 2018)

Anything said by @Sathya or @Xathya.
Case closed.


----------



## Xathya (Jan 1, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Anything said by @Sathya or @Xathya.
> Case closed.


not yous too yoshis..*sighs*


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 1, 2018)

Xathya said:


> not yous too yoshis..*sighs*


It is Marioyoshi64.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 1, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> It is Marioyoshi64.


*an ironic feeling strikes you*


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 1, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> *an ironic feeling strikes you*


Hmm...
Why do you have Sephiroth as a lawyer as your profile pic?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 1, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Hmm...
> Why do you have Sephiroth as a lawyer as your profile pic?


Please stop.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 1, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Please stop.


Why?
Why?
Tell 'em that it's human nature...


----------



## Xathya (Jan 2, 2018)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> It is Marioyoshi64.


but only loves yoshi


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 2, 2018)

Xathya said:


> but only loves yoshi


No.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jan 22, 2018)

Should I call the mental health or physical health department?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 22, 2018)

The Social Health department.
We're all fucking mad.


----------



## Enovale (Jan 24, 2018)

Im in class right now. theres so many stupid things happening a computer couldnt count how many.

>Kid goes to google.com
>I hate this stupid search bar noone uses it


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

probably doesn't count but windows can't do errors correctly


----------



## Enovale (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Mnecraft368 (May 1, 2018)

I remember seeing some kid in the comment section of a video complaining that it is illegal to record people without permission. They said this because he was seen raging in the video.
1. This was in a game.
2. You couldnt even see them in the game, only in the chat window :/


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2018)

Everything FANDROID_SWIMBOIS says belongs here


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 2, 2018)

“Get ‘er done!”


----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2018)

I'll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda.
the fatass who ordered that shit


----------



## MadMageKefka (May 2, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I'll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda.
> the fatass who ordered that shit


Big Smoke From GTA San Andreas? ....if you say so. One of, if not THE best GTA game, imo.


----------



## THYPLEX (May 2, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I've been asked the question once if it was possible to download a torrent of a game, burn it to a CD-R, bang it in a unmodded 360 and play the game.
> 
> I unfortunately uninstalled skype so I can't provide a screenshot but I kid you not.
> I've seen the dumbest things said by people, and I'm not even on any social media platform...


The dumb people are everywhere , so there's no escape to it


----------



## DarthDub (May 2, 2018)

A ROM isn't a file.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> A ROM isn't a file.


It isn't, its Read Only Memory :^)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 9, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's become a common practice for people to call microSD cards, "SIMS cards." I often get asked, "Do you guys sell SIMS cards? I need to move pictures off my phone." I always just feel a little of me die when I am asked that question


And photos aren't even stored on the SIM...


----------



## VitaType (May 10, 2018)

I have another one:


SirNapkin1334 said:


> And photos aren't even stored on the SIM...


Context: A GBATemp member completely miss the point on this quote


Lilith Valentine said:


> It's become a common practice for people to call microSD cards, "SIMS cards." I often get asked, "Do you guys sell SIMS cards? I need to move pictures off my phone." I always just feel a little of me die when I am asked that question


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 10, 2018)

VitaType said:


> I have another one:
> 
> Context: A GBATemp member completely miss the point on this quote


I didn’t miss the point, I was just adding, showing that the customer was double stupid.


----------



## oofio (May 10, 2018)

I've heard an 8 year old once say: "Nintendo is just copying xbox controllers, they need to start getting original ideas"


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 10, 2018)

oofio said:


> I've heard an 8 year old once say: "Nintendo is just copying xbox controllers, they need to start getting original ideas"


Sad. Just sad.
Literally, Nintendo is by far the most original company; the others are just remaking their consoles. If I hear that kid say something along those lines, I will _punch him_.


----------



## lytro (May 14, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 14, 2018)




----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2018)

lytro said:


> View attachment 123451


Touchè!


----------



## JellyPerson (May 14, 2018)

The mods should pin this thread


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2018)

Well, nobody is perfect. We should never judge the lives of others. It is not nice.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)

How can one say they want to be objects?


----------



## CCF_100 (Jun 7, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> https://twitter.com/DontGo2LightAD/status/899364215915294721
> 
> If you can decipher what this person said I'll give you a $10/£10 Amazon voucher.


This is what he said:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Delerious (Jun 7, 2018)

I think we all remember this video. Can someone spare some smarts for this girl?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 7, 2018)

God, if I still had Discord access, i'd boop on back to the Pokémon Prism Discord, and post every pinned message here.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 18, 2018)

A friend of mine downloaded Heroes of the Storm to play with me once. She and I were playing, and trying to get the game working on her computer, and her dad came into her room. Told her that "Those free games always have viruses, that's why they are free. No one gives away a game for free." Then proceeded to explain to her that the printer was acting strange, and told her that whoever made the game was hacking their printer.

Yea, ok dad.... sure.... Blizzard, the multi-million dollar game company, is hacking your printer. Sure thing, idiot....

Oh... and we got the game working shortly after. He doesn't even realize it's the same game he was so pissed about back then.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 19, 2018)

3DS hacking videos that says soundhax works on the newest firmware


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> 3DS hacking videos that says soundhax works on the newest firmware


Those are outdated. But you still shouldn’t say “WORKS ON NEWEST FIRMWARE” without mentioning a firmware number for that reason.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Those are outdated. But you still shouldn’t say “WORKS ON NEWEST FIRMWARE” without mentioning a firmware number for that reason.


No, some actually go out of their way and edit the title to put "11.6" (actually now its 11.7)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, some actually go out of their way and edit the title to put "11.6" (actually now its 11.7)


Okay, that’s just stupid.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Reading through this thread is giving me AIDS.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 20, 2018)

VzUh said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...


Yeah, he's a troll, has been trolling on other servers.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 20, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> View attachment 130713




Is that for elsword or something? Lmao.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Is that for elsword or something? Lmao.


Let's just say is for a RPG maker with bad translations apparently.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 21, 2018)

"hey man, uh, can I get a few bucks from you...I owe my drug dealer some money..." (not kidding, my husband was asked this question, just a couple days ago...by a homeless person....)


----------



## migles (Jun 21, 2018)

Delerious said:


> I think we all remember this video. Can someone spare some smarts for this girl?



well she isn't wrong there is a language barrier, but she is the one causing it
poor kiddo... i can't even laugh :c


----------



## skydancer93 (Jun 21, 2018)

"I'm not racist, but......"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

Delerious said:


> I think we all remember this video. Can someone spare some smarts for this girl?



11 seconds and I'm fucking cracking


----------



## VzUh (Jun 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah, he's a troll, has been trolling on other servers.
> View attachment 132400


Thanks, now I can die on peace


----------



## mattytrog (Jun 23, 2018)

"Is France in England?"

 - ex-girlfriend on flight back from Tunisia. She also had a speech impediment so she sprayed you when speaking.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 23, 2018)

My mother just said me "I know you like the informatic and those things, so I have on my laptop an online food handler certification course half done..."


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 23, 2018)

VzUh said:


> My mother just said me "I know you like the informatic and those things, so I have on my laptop an online food handler certification course half done..."


...what? I dont even understand...


----------



## VzUh (Jun 24, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ...what? I dont even understand...



Sorry, english is not my strong point. She wanted me to do an online course only because it was online and her logic was like "online>computer>"computers and that kind of things">I like it"


----------



## GhostHero182 (Jun 28, 2018)

Found this gem on an E3 video.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 14, 2018)

VzUh said:


> from yesterday, on the freeshop discord. I want to believe he was a troll...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captures
> ...



*flashbacks*
https://gbatemp.net/threads/emulators-for-a-dsi.510790/


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 21, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Well, nobody is perfect. We should never judge the lives of others. It is not nice.


ha i get it


----------



## Stwert (Apr 22, 2019)

When I was a kid it was things like, stop crying or I’ll give you something to cry about. Seems a bit unnecessary all things considered 

Or, if I’d misbehaved my dad would say, I’ll take my hand off your face. Which doesn’t sound too bad, it was the putting it on my face at high speed which bothered me 

If I asked for something, which I wasn’t getting they’d say something like, computer is it? Computer? I’ll give you computer.
Which contradictory to what was said, meant, you’re not getting a fucking computer.


Oh, and if it’s not already been said.... Why on God’s green earth, when you lose something, do people say. Where did you see it last?

Seriously? If I fucking knew that it wouldn’t be fucking lost, would it?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Whenever I am procrastinating on doing something my mum will say.

_ Heid doon arse up Amanda. 

Now I can understand the first part of it to be get your head down and just get on with it. 

But what the heck is the arse up part of it meant to mean. _


----------



## Stwert (Apr 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Whenever I am procrastinating on doing something my mum will say.
> 
> _ Heid doon arse up Amanda.
> 
> ...



Ha. Yeah that’s a common one in our family too. Frankly it sounds like a bloody uncomfortable position to be doing anything in......


..... Well, almost anything


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Ha. Yeah that’s a common one in our family too. Frankly it sounds like a bloody uncomfortable position to be doing anything in......
> 
> 
> ..... Well, almost anything


Exactly lol another one that makes no sense my mum says is

A nod's as guid as a wink tae a blind horse

I have no fucking clue what this one is all about lol.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 24, 2019)

I can’t hear you, it’s dark in hear
It’s like listening to a mirror
(I’m public) My doctor said that my explosive diarrhea will last for months


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 24, 2019)

"If you have nothing to hide, then you have nothing to fear"

That is so Orwell's 1984


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> "If you have nothing to hide, then you have nothing to fear"
> 
> That is so Orwell's 1984


If I have done something stupid and I tell my dad about it he says. 

Amanda if you had brains you would be dangerous. 

Ok surely if I had brains I would be less dangerous would I not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> If I have done something stupid and I tell my dad about it he says.
> 
> Amanda if you had brains you would be dangerous.
> 
> Ok surely if I had brains I would be less dangerous would I not.



Never heard that one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard that one.


I think it's very much a Scottish saying lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I think it's very much a Scottish saying lol.



Maybe that's why

And maybe that's why it makes as much sense to me as the pronunciation of "Cait Sith" being "kett shee"


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2019)

Something someone said to me:
“If you’re an atheist (which I am), keep it to yourself”
Dude, really?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 6, 2019)

Someone in work the other day said to me.

I'm vegan except on a Monday.

Err right I don't think it's an opt in opt out type of thing.


----------



## ChrisYT (Jul 19, 2019)

Mom : I'm gonna go on the dark web
Me : No, your computer will get hacked!
Mom : I found the website anyways. It's (name of dark web browser)

so the whole dark web is on one website?


----------

